# sending money to spain



## ezmerelda (Feb 17, 2014)

What's the best way to send money to spain. For example if I opened a santander account in England and a relative had a joint card in Spain can we put money in in England and they take money out in Spain or is there another way that's do able.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi

For large amount (house buying amounts) using a currency dealer, for day to day living a debit card, but for long term bring money across using a currency dealer 

Davexf


----------



## ezmerelda (Feb 17, 2014)

So the Santander would work, it's just to send couple hundred here and there.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ezmerelda said:


> So the Santander would work, it's just to send couple hundred here and there.


Cheaper with a currency dealer.


----------



## ezmerelda (Feb 17, 2014)

Sorry New to all this. Hence all the questions. Is it the exchange rate that makes currency dealers better.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Currency dealers by far the best choice.My favourite by far is Currency fair.I bought this morning at 1.26.01 to the pound.Transfer fee 3 Euros,this is the same whatever the amount.All done in a day.My Spanish bank(banesto Santander) charge nothing to receive the money.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

send all your money to me in brown, unmarked envelopes. I promise to look after it very carefully.... Oh, and the rumours that I am soon to move to Venezuela are completely false. How do I know this? Because I just said so, is how...


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

ezmerelda said:


> Sorry New to all this. Hence all the questions. Is it the exchange rate that makes currency dealers better.



Far better, they deal in huge amounts and therefor can afford to give a better rate. I wait until the rate is in my favour, then transfer a lump sum. The firm I use do not charge me commission, the money arrives the next day, and my Spanish bank does not charge either.


----------



## Kate Anda (Apr 3, 2014)

My family use Caxtons pre paid cards for travelling and living abroad. You can get a euro or dollar card and anyone can top it up, then you take the money from cash machine. No charges and great exchange rates, its saved us a fortune over the years.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

ezmerelda said:


> What's the best way to send money to spain. For example if I opened a santander account in England and a relative had a joint card in Spain can we put money in in England and they take money out in Spain or is there another way that's do able.


You mean if your relative has an account with Banco Santander in Spain, and you use their card to withdraw euros over here? 

That should work. The sterling-to-euro exchange rate won't be as as good as with specialised exchange companies but for small amounts it's not going to save you much.

Alternatively get one of those pre-paid cards that you load up before you come and then just use it in any Spanish ATM.


----------



## ezmerelda (Feb 17, 2014)

Alcalaina, yes that's what I would like,, although we live England and they live spain. We would like to send small amounts to them and via santander would be good, but the pre pay card sounds a good option.


----------

